# InkOwl Sublimation inks



## vegas75 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello Guys,

Has anyone used this ink for sublimation in Ricoh's printers?


----------



## WF44 (May 30, 2013)

Did you ever try the InkOwl inks?


----------



## Stitch Wizard ll (Apr 7, 2010)

WF44 said:


> Did you ever try the InkOwl inks?


Good Question


----------



## mAsTeR bLaSTer (Jun 15, 2018)

anyone using please step up and help out !!!! much appreciated


----------



## Dan Berg (Feb 8, 2014)

mAsTeR bLaSTer said:


> anyone using please step up and help out !!!! much appreciated


I just purchased a new Epson P8000 44" printer for dye sub metal and the new ColorLyte glass panels.
I made my own profile with my i1 Photo Pro spectro.
The inks are from Inkowl. I was torn between JTeck and Inkowl.
Inkowl had good reviews and at .11 a ml the price was good.
So far I am very happy with the output and final results.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Just got mine ink from Inkowl. Was using cobra. But using an Epson WF 1100. See how they do here shortly..


----------



## primodvdprices (May 16, 2013)

@freebird1963


I'm thinking about getting this ink as well. How did they turn out?


----------



## DaveSmithe (Oct 17, 2017)

freebird1963 said:


> Just got mine ink from Inkowl. Was using cobra. But using an Epson WF 1100. See how they do here shortly..



Hey Mark ... how did the Inkowl inks do for you?


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

DaveSmithe said:


> Hey Mark ... how did the Inkowl inks do for you?


Hey Dave
I haven't used them yet. I had some other stuff come up and got side tracked and decided to sell one of my dye sub printers.


----------



## bahamallamarama (Aug 20, 2018)

I love my InkOwl inks! I've never used any other kind so I can't compare it but I've had no problems and its saved me a ton of money!

When I first found out about sub printing I thought I was going to need a 2000 dollar printer and expensive cartridges. I kept researching and found InkOwl's solution. I bought a wide format 13x19 Epson printer on sale for like 150 bucks and InkOwl's refillable cartridges and 8 oz bottles of ink for about 130 bucks. 

I will say the colors I print don't look exactly like my screen but I think thats probably a pretty common thing for everyone. And I actually like my printed colors better so I'm not concerned at all. The only thing I would do differently, and will if I ever actually start making money doing sublimation is buy the ecotank version of the epson printer because sometimes I have to fight the printer about the "generic" cartridges. But for the price I paid to get into the craft, I'm willing to spend a few minutes every few months opening and reopening my printer til it gives up and accepts them.


----------



## Expose11 (Oct 30, 2018)

I am in the process of ordering and the agent gave me a link to color profiles for their sub ink. Im using Epson WF7710.


----------

